# Seas P18RNX/P 7" midwoofer review



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Here are my impressions on the Seas P18RNX/P 7"











I'm currently running these midwoofers without a tweeter. They are mated to a 12" a/d/s r12s sub for now. The PG amp I have pushing these mids provides 125 x 2 of available power. As most of you already know, this is the seas RNX midwoofer with the poly cone. I was running the Seas G18RNX midwoofers previoulsy, so there will be a lot of comparing between the 2.

I have them highpassed @ 63 18db slope & no lowpass for now since i'm still waiting on my tweeters. This is another DIY friendly speaker just like the G18. They play very high & roll off very nicely it seems (edit: definitely  needs to be lowpassed - rolls off to high).  Your tweeter options with these mids are endless. No hint of cone breakup or distortion.

As far as mibass (edit: lower midbass),  they put a big smile on my face. They have quite the punch. I would describe the midbass as a very smooth snap. Noticeably better then the G18's. (edit: not really better - probably the same) G18's have a smooth snap too, but sounds more like a smack if that makes any sense. Bass output goes to the P18. I can push the P18 lower & louder. It takes a lot more for me to push the P18 into distortion. (edit: poly sound kicks in when crossed lower then 50 hz, G18's  are a better choice if running without any highpass filter)

P18 has slightly better midrange then the G18. Just a tad bit more detailed. They both have different sound qualities. The P18 sounded much colder then the G18's when I 1st put them in. But now, after listening to the P18, I can tell it's more of a neutral sound. Not warm, but not cold either. Either way not as warm as the G18. This could be factor for some of you, It's just a matter of preference.

I personally like the P18 better. I feel the midrange is slightly better, midbass is noticeably (edit: slightly better) better & they are very, very smooth sounding. I can't wait till I mate these with the hiqupon ow1 tweeters I just ordered today.  

ps - If your thinking about getting these speakers or any of the Seas RNX line for that matter, consider getting 75 watts @ 8 oms or more. They will take this kind of power all day long.


----------



## ws6 beat (Jul 14, 2005)

I think I have finally decided on whats going into my new car. these with the seas neo tweets an tc2+ and the ppi processor. Thanks for the review. very much appreciated.


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

I woulda probably bought these too had I not found a decent comp. set for so cheap. If I don't like those ADS mids, then bam, I'm going active with these.........


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

There not bad at all for $132 shipped to my door.


----------



## ecojet (Oct 4, 2006)

thanks for the review.. the cone material had me in the first place so its good to see they sound good too, ill be ordering some this week. Gonna be giving it 150rms each, but that power is @ 4 ohms so maybe 100 or so with 8ohms.. not sure, but it should suffice to get them dancing


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

That amount of power is perfect I think.

I should point out that the listening I've mostly done is with reggaeton music, which is usually very punchy. Today I threw in a little hip hop & the bass is smooth. Overall, I think this driver will please a lot of people, unless you really crave a very warm sound or the sound and snapiness of a stiff metal cone.


----------



## ecojet (Oct 4, 2006)

Just ordered 
sorry if i missed it but how have u got them mounted, kicks, in door.. ??
mine have no choice but to go in the doors, and as they are deep mofo's i have to get some mdf spacers just to get them to sit out so they might stick out about an inch  
and the price is amazing, diy rules


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Mine are in the doors. Luckly my doors accomidated a 7" speaker very well.


----------



## lawrence131 (Oct 28, 2006)

figured out the depth is probably the same as the CA18RNX, deleted question about depth since the specs aren't posted yet on madisound.


----------



## Aye75 (Jul 31, 2006)

ocuriel said:


> I personally like the P18 better. I feel the midrange is better, midbass is noticeably better & they are very, very smooth sounding. I can't wait till I mate these with the hiqupon ow1 tweeters I just ordered today.


any chance for a review of the ow1 once you get them ?


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Should be up and running in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

I am kinda undecided between P18RNX / W18NX and Peerless Exclusive.

I know the W18NX is about double the price.

But I am looking for the best value for the money, and what will give me the best mounted on a car door. I am using it for a 2-WAY (active) with probably a Peerless HDS tweeter.

Thx a lot


----------



## ws6 beat (Jul 14, 2005)

I ran both the rs180 and p18rnx full range off a harmon kardon home reciever playing rap and r&b(75 w). and me and my girl friend both agreed the rs180 sounded better but had less bass. im still gonna try both in my doors with seas neo tweets.


----------



## mk1982 (Jul 3, 2005)

you'd think that these speakers wouldnt play too well above 5khz. how was it ws6_beat in producing the full range signal ?


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

Looks like I need to try out these P18s and G18s and start stocking them...they are getting pretty popular.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

i think the G18RNX were discontinued, but I could be wrong. When I talked to Solen.ca, they said they only were gonna have 20 left after I ordered my pair. I could be wrong though, but it would be nice if you could get them c0mpl3x 

On a side note: I ordered some Seas Neo Fabrics from c0mpl3x via timberaudioonline.com and they arrived to me very fast and well packaged. Great seller and great guy.


----------



## ws6 beat (Jul 14, 2005)

The p18 sounded like it didnt reproduce the actual person in front of you, not real, voices especially higher ones didnt sound as nice as the rs180, but i guess it doesnt matter when you have a tweeter to take over.


----------



## cotdt (Oct 3, 2005)

ws6 beat said:


> The p18 sounded like it didnt reproduce the actual person in front of you, not real, voices especially higher ones didnt sound as nice as the rs180, but i guess it doesnt matter when you have a tweeter to take over.


sounds like a typical poly mid then. =/

i wonder how the P18 compares to the AA Poly 6.5" which actually doesn't have that poly sound and is very good.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

The P18's sound nothing like the Pg Elite mids, which also uses a poly cone. It has it's own characteristics. 



ws6 beat said:


> The p18 sounded like it didnt reproduce the actual person in front of you, not real, voices especially higher ones didnt sound as nice as the rs180, but i guess it doesnt matter when you have a tweeter to take over.


I don't think a poly cone can't compete with a metal cone for detail, especially when the rs180 has a smaller cone. The P18 still has pretty good midrange though.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I've heard the Poly Scan 18w as well as the Excel poly 4" midrange... and neither were really to my liking, which is why I don't have a strong interest in the P18. Imho, I felt the AA poly 7" was subpar to both of those drivers but still vastly superior to Vifa classic, Morel classic, etc. I don't mind a driver with some character such as the infamous 18w cf cones from Scan, or Focal for example... but the poly cones to me are just far too bland, boring, and polite for my tastes.

I think the Peerless exclusive is a great value. You probably give up a bit of bass output on the low end, but gain quite a bit in midrange resolution and tonality. One of my favorite drivers was the old Excel version of the G18rnx... I believe the motor was more similar to the lotus ref. 7", but with a cf cone instead of magnesium. They also made an 8" I believe with a paper cone that was quite good as well.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

*Update*

So far still tuning and they sound the best highpassed at 50 hz 24 db (edit:  50hz 38 db slope) The bass sounds right upfront. These were not great out of the box. They do require a great eq. My cd700 has a 5 band eq and it's not quite enough. They sound good but I know they have more potential. 5 more bands and I think I can them to sound fantastic in terms of mid-bass. 

I think I see a 3sixty.1 in my future. Anyone have experience with this unit?

*edit 12/16/06*

My tuning issues were related to the sub being out of phase. I corrected the phase and I was able to to tune the mids in a matter of 10 minutes. 5 bands in this case was enough.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

I have the same mids on order right now. I have a prs 880 with 16 bands graphic I should be able to dial them in pretty nice shouldn't I? What think ye? 

I'm considering doing some sort of door enclosure for these. The QTS and VAS are different from a lot of other's out there. 

I can't wait to get them in though.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Sounds like enough sound manipulation to me. You shouldn't have any trouble. 

With 5 bands, i'm very limited. Messing with 1 band affects the next band which really throws my tuning off. and if I use narrow q to limit how much it affects the next band, it alters the depth of the stage.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Another update.

I had my my p18's crossed at 50hz and they bottomed out with bass heavy music. I switched on the highpass on my amp @ 50hz as well. Both head unit and amp set at 24db slope. Now i'm assuming they are still crossed at 50 hz, just with a brickwall slope (correct me if i'm wrong). I now have a powerfull front stage that I can crank and not worry about my mids popping. I must say the output is very impressive.


----------

